# Не возможно установить firewall



## JonyStark

Здесь есть гуру по защите несанкционированного доступа и мастер по firewall.....!?
Тут такая проблема наметилась, у меня стоит tmeter/NetLimiter&Kaspersky Antivirus, хочу установить firewall от COMODO, устанавливается но работает не правильно, пытался установить outpost firewall pro..не устанавливается выдает ошибку:




Код:



__
__
__



 outpost firewall  pro не может быть установлен, так как превышено максимальное количество сетевых драйверов-фильтров. Пожалуйста, обратитесь к системному администратору


__

Что можно сделать, есть предложения?


----------



## грум

JonyStark написал(а):


> устанавливается но работает не правильно


Позвольте узнать что значит неправильно?


----------



## JonyStark

грум написал(а):


> Позвольте узнать что значит неправильно?


Это значит то что когда запускаешь firewall в окне самой программы горит не зеленый щит с белой галочкой, а желтый с восклицательным знаком!


----------



## Phoenix

JonyStark написал(а):


> Здесь есть гуру по защите несанкционированного доступа и мастер по firewall.....!?
> Тут такая проблема наметилась, у меня стоит tmeter/NetLimiter&Kaspersky Antivirus, хочу установить firewall от COMODO


Есть. Удалите tmeter/NetLimiter и ставьте firewall от COMODO - конфликт налицо.


> outpost firewall pro не может быть установлен, так как превышено максимальное количество сетевых драйверов-фильтров. Пожалуйста, обратитесь к системному администратору


----------



## JonyStark

Phoenix написал(а):


> Есть. Удалите tmeter/NetLimiter и ставьте firewall от COMODO - конфликт налицо.


Спасибо попробую!


----------



## Охотник

Comodo уже такой антиквариат, лучше уже стандартный виндоузный на *расширенных* настройках.


----------



## -SEM-

JonyStark написал(а):


> Это значит то что когда запускаешь firewall в окне самой программы горит не зеленый щит с белой галочкой, а желтый с восклицательным знаком!


 А что он пишет в уведомлении? Восклицательный знак не всего обозначает, что он не правильно работает...



Охотник написал(а):


> Comodo уже такой антиквариат, лучше уже стандартный виндоузный на *расширенных* настройках.


Интересная точка зрения. А можете объяснить почему Вы так считаете?


----------



## Охотник

Это каждый знает. Набор тестов шестилетней давности.


----------



## -SEM-

Раньше, в 2000-2004 лучшим считался Нод32, однако с 2007-го я замучился после его дырок компы чистить. Потом все распробовали бесплатный Аваст, но сегодня я бы не сказал что с ним надежнее, красивее может и успокоительнее (т.к. любит пыль в глаза пускать)). На сегодня Аваст звезд с неба не хватает. А бесплатных альтернатив не так и много, Комодо, да Авира. Это я на тестах 2014 оцениваю . Стандартный - это имеете ввиду Security Essentials? Тоже вполне неплохая альтернатива... единственное что не могу в себе пока побороть, это впечатление о надежности продуктов от мелкомягких..


----------



## orderman

-SEM- написал(а):


> На сегодня Аваст звезд с неба не хватает. А бесплатных альтернатив не так и много, Комодо, да Авира.


Можно еще посмотреть 360 IS (жаль что разработчик забросил) или 360 TS. На Comss.ru хорошие результаты. Сам пользуюсь 360 IS уже полгода, проблем нет, хотя иногда фолсит


----------



## Chinaski

-SEM- написал(а):


> Интересная точка зрения. А можете объяснить почему Вы так считаете?


Я с Охотник, соглашусь. Виндузовый файер не уступит остальным. А собственно почему он должен уступать? Он, что не умеет блокировать по порту? Не умеет блокировать по приложению? Выдавать запросы на сетевую операцию? Другим он может уступать только удобством управления, но с моей точки зрения удобство спорное. Поставили Outpost, и выбираем режим обучения, игровой режим и т.п. А есть точное описание, какие порты и службы разрешаются/запрещаются в этих режимах? То есть наша рука на пульсе уже не лежит  В виндузовом все конечно посложнее, надо быть знакомым с такими понятиями как: порт, протокол, входящий/исходящий трафик.
Лично у меня настроен виндузовый файервол.


----------



## Phoenix

А что такое FireWall - огненная стена ? противо пожарная стена ? Специальная стена строится для защиты от возможного пожара.
*Межсетево́й экра́н*, *сетево́й экра́н*, *файерво́л*, *брандма́уэр* — комплекс аппаратных или программных средств, осуществляющий контроль и фильтрацию проходящих через него сетевых пакетов в соответствии с заданными правилами.
Основной задачей сетевого экрана является защита компьютерных сетей или отдельных узлов от несанкционированного доступа. Также сетевые экраны часто называют фильтрами, так как их основная задача — не пропускать (фильтровать) пакеты, не подходящие под критерии, определённые в конфигурации.
Некоторые сетевые экраны также позволяют осуществлять трансляцию адресов — динамическую замену внутрисетевых (серых) адресов или портов на внешние, используемые за пределами ЛВС.

Как определить защищает файервол или нет ? Есть для этого тесты. Их суть в том, что пользователю должен поступить запрос на запрет или разрешение.




Но что если запрос не поступил ?! Вероятно файервол в OUT-е.. (отключен а виндоузный в рекомендуемом режиме).




 




Насколько я понимаю тест имитирует неизвестное приложение.
Брандмауэр windows может гарантировать беспроблемную работу для наибольшего числа программ - то есть его основная задача всё таки пропустить соединение.


----------

